# Amazon Rive at Baltimore Aquarium



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Flagtail over 1 foot









Altifrons about 1 foot









Uaru about 1 foot









Chocolate over 1 foot









True Parrot over 1 foot









RTC about 4 to 5 feet









Big A$$ Catfish about 3 to 4 feet









I hope you guys enjoy the pictures.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's awesome. Are they all in the same tank? RTC 4-5"


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for sharing! do you have any more pictures?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> thanks for sharing! do you have any more pictures?


same here


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow! That RTC and catfich was hugh! Never seen them that big!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

When I saw the title of this topic I was hoping to see a pic of a large RTC, AWESOME








The other fish are looking nice as well, but the RTC is a beast.

Thnx for sharing


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice pics...love the uaru


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Iv seen a vid of that display, its incredible








More pics please :nod:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> When I saw the title of this topic I was hoping to see a pic of a large RTC, AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes that RTC is very impressive!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am glad that you guys like the pictures.

Here are more picutres.

Pacu about 3 to 4 feet









More Uaru pics.

















Caiman 









Some kind of geo. about ~10"









More true parrot pics.

















Very large Freshwater ray about 2 to 3 feet in diameter









freshwate gar well over one foot









Coldwater catfish about 2 to 3 feet (I don't know what they are)









Enjoy them!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

wow, nice pics the caimen and the ray look baddass all your pics are kool. The only thing missing is Piranhas and some peacock bass







Awesome pics


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that rtc is so awesome...makes me want to turn my baement into one hge tank!...haha


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for the new pics.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

post em here to


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

polomax24 said:


> Coldwater catfish about 2 to 3 feet (I don't know what they are)


Look like Sturgeons to me









Those are some great pics you posted, mate - appears to be a very interesting place to visit!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

THE ECLIPSE looks COOL























I WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Great photo's and cool place! Did they have a piranha setup as well?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, thanks for sharing those pics!

Those are some freaking monsters


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> Great photo's and cool place! Did they have a piranha setup as well?


I think I saw one but I did not take any pictures.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pictures


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome pic's, never seen a RTC that size.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow.

Love the geo!









Those gars are sweet, too.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

wow!!! its so cool


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are awsome pics!! I have just one question. How do they "Cycle" tanks that large and how do they transport fish of that size?


----------

